# Eea permit and translate documents



## Jojo00 (Jun 7, 2018)

I want to ask what i need to make the EEA permit from italy for my husband (he is Albanian citizen and i’m italian ). I would like to know in the marriage certificate must be translated and legalized by Italian to English ??
Thank you


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Where is this for? The only reason to translate to English is for the UK and Ireland. If you're looking at the UK best to ask in that forum.


----------

